# Does the Banjo Minnow really work?



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

I've always wanted to try them, so I ordered some today. Anyone used them?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive caught largemouth bass of them from a pond at a campground. the silver colored ones, no weight, cast it out and kinda walk the dog back. caught them fishing from shore too.


----------



## mzr76 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's like playing basketball on a 7 ft. hoop. I prefer the hollow bellies made nowadays but the Banjo is fun. They are killer with rattles.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

These are the bomb in Canada on the smallies.Never tried them here.I don't use a weight in the banjo but use a Carolina set up with about 21/2ft leader.Work it like you do a worm.You get a lot of action out of the banjo with no weights in it


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

years ago when they came out i used them and actually caught a couple walleye on them. them the stump fish took them and the jigs. never bought any more. i may buys some for little brother who is just as curious about them


----------



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought the kit and used them last fall but didn't have any luck.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I bought the original ones when I was about 15 years old. They definitely work, but the old ones were a real pain in the butt to set up. Rubber bands, cork screws, rubber stoppers, etc. They'll catch fish, but for my money I'd rather wacky rig a senko or throw a swimbait.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

The product has changed a lot in the past 15 years or so since they came out. The video that comes with the kit is really good for teaching or a refresher of the basic skills you need. You can apply the hooks and the theory to other products in you bait armorment. (ie) swim baits, flukes.
Yes I use the kit with good results. Watch the video until you can do it all like a pro. Again they are your basic skills.
Good luck
don m


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

I never really liked the minnow, but the banjo frog in the original kit was the best frog bait i have ever used hands down. I dont think they offer one in the current kit.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Crazy Coincidence. I was just looking at my set of Banjo minnow lures last night. They've been sitting in my basement for 10 years. Never caught anything on them, but then I'm not a good bass fisherman.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I used the Banjo minnow several years ago and had good luck with them, mostly LM bass, but some large crappie and nice pike. My biggest bass was 23" (71/2 lbs.) from a public lake. I have the older colors, but I think they would work if you give the a shot. Good fishing.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I used them a LONG time ago when I use to pond fish all the time and when I started to boat fish as well, caught smallies and largemouth on them. I rigged them with no weight I caught a ton of bass on them, they work and well. give them a shot.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I doubt it can play a banjo, but i could be wrong.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bought the kit 2 yrs ago; caught one largemouth... maybe more effective from a boat?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

My mom caught a big, nasty snapping turtle on one.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

they work, but you're paying for marketing and packaging. go to a local tackle shop like the rodmaker's and they could show you similar tackle for less, minus the fancy package, and you'll be supporting one of our local small businesses.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i can say for a fact they do very well i once caught a 7lb channel cat one on ohh man it was intense but iv caught a few small pike on em crappies on smaller versions and bunch of bass idk i really really like the banjo minnow just got to work it right


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Love 'em with no weight when there is no wind. Gives you more control and lets them sink better with out the wind pulling them back up and away from where you want them.


----------



## FoxieRoxie (Apr 20, 2006)

You can get the kit with video down at the Roger's Sale in one of the barns for $22.99. Next time down, i probably will get it.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Just like every other lure there is, they are situational, and they catch fish. When it really comes down to it, fish will bite on damn near anything at some time or another. If they are in the mood for something in that color with that action. They'll hit it. And there really is nothing special about the banjo minnow other than the packaging. Like someone else said, go to a local shop and they'll help you set up the same thing.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks. The kit was only 20 bucks, so it's worth a shot. Just got them, will hit the Cuyahoga with them this week and report back.


----------



## Kindlebeard (Apr 6, 2004)

they are a hot or cold lure in my tackle box. I discovered when fishing ponds if I don't get action on them in the first 5 minutes to put them away and try something else... there were many days it was all I took and got skunked even looking at fish, and then other days every cast got hammered. So try different locations, conditions and retrieves to dial it in.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought the banjo minnow while watching the infomercial way back when i was like 14. didnt do any good on them til a few years later when i was a little more skilled at fishing. on a no wind day they work awesome. the key for me was 3 sharp jerks with the wrist then let it slowly glide and die. later i found i could fish many other soft plastics the same way. did really well with storm wild eye minnows, and fluke style lures. hope i helped some.


----------

